
SpaceX: Good Splashdown of Dragon Confirmed - tancik
https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/1289996815824117760
======
stunt
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24030654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24030654)

